# blue x silver satin tan



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Harlequin or Silver Satin tan doe gave birth on Sunday to around 11 healthy bubs. Sexing and culling to around to 6 bubs this evening. 
The father was our blue stud Cpan Jack Harkness a blue carrying satin. Wish me luck for a satin blue or two!

Harlequin was also born with a clear glass like eye so it should be interesting to see if any of the bubs get it or not.

Mummy:









daddy: 









Will post photos of the bubs as they grow! :lol:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

day five:


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

day 13/14: 

















contents: 
1x black satin doe (will be for sale) 
1x black satin tan buck (on hold) 
1x black tan doe (I'm keeping) 
1x dove satin tan buck (will be for sale)
1x silver satin tan doe (on hold)
1x chocolate satin doe (I'm Keeping)


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Such cute babies!!


----------



## HollyUK (Jun 15, 2011)

Aww congrats on your new arrivals  
My little girlies from you are still happy & well, the little sweethearts, love them 

Holly x


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks! there eyes are open and they're jumping about like good ens'


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow they are pretty!!!! Kinda seems like your doe may be genetically dove and not silver? If she were silver she would have had at least one blue, one would think.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yep, doe has to be dove.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely Babies!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

it's too pale to be dove -it's probably a 'show' type silver (which is a really pale dove far as I know) not a genetic silver.


----------

